# Capa 20" kürzer/weicher



## fisch_x (23. August 2014)

Das Thema 20" Federgabel für Kinderfahrrad ist schon ziemlich frustrierend... Weder die Bereitschaft Geld auszugeben (für ein fertige ordentliche Gabel) noch das MTB-Forum haben mir hier weitergeholfen. Bitte nicht posten allgemeine Bedenken wieso und warum das überhaupt sein muss, der größere Bruder hat eine F1RST 24" bekommen und der kleine soll auch eine Gabel bekommen.

Wie hier einer so schön schrieb in einem Thread "unter Druck eine Capa 20 gekauft" und (auch) ich bin enttäuscht und man wird noch enttäuschter, je genauer man recherchiert und hinschaut. Sie ist zu lang von der Einbauhöhe und zu hart. Kein Wunder, wird doch versucht 20" und 24" aus möglichst vielen gleichen Teilen zu bauen. Mein sarkastischer Vorschläg wäre einfach die Aufnahmen für die V-Brakes an 2 unterschiedlichen Stellen mit Gewinde in die Tauchrohre reinzuschrauben und fertig wäre die Gabel, die man als 20" und 24" verkaufen könnte. Frustmodus jetzt wieder aus.

Es bleibt das Problem, dass von den Standrohren über den Daumen 50mm ungenutzt bleiben, die angegebenen 50mm Federweg höchsten theoretisch erreicht werden, die Gabel zu hart ist. Ich warte noch auf die Antwort von Händler, was für eine Feder drin verbaut ist. Das Produktmerkmal Vorspannung suggeriert wirklich nur eine Einstellmöglichkeit.

Hat jemand von Euch eine Capa 20" umgebaut, so dass die Einbauhöhe kleiner wird bzw. Standrohre einfach mal nur so lang sind wie es für eine 20"-Version nötig ist? Hat jemand experimentiert mit anderen Gabelfedern bzw. auch anderer Baulänge, z.B. 175mm (aus älterer Neon T 60 eine 0,67er), ggf. in Kombi mit Elastomerelementen.

Sollte jemand diese 2km gefahrene Gabel haben wollen - auch das ist eine Option für mich.


----------



## Faulerwilli (24. August 2014)

Hi
Das problem hatte ich auch  alles versucht um das ding irgendwie ein bisschen leben einzuhauchen.
naja es hat nichts gebracht und aus lauter ärger und wut hab ich das ding zerstört und in den mistkübel gedroschen.

Ich hab aber eine alte AMP im Keller liegen gehabt und dann diese zurecht gemacht und sie in das 20er KTM meines kleinen eingebaut funzt super und er ist ganz stolz auf seine special gabel.

Lg
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fisch_x (25. August 2014)

Nicht nur an Christian: Wer hat noch Teile von RST-Gabeln rumliegen? Schaut hier:
https://www.paul-lange.de/support/rst/explosionszeichnungen/2010/CAPA//CAPA-T-20 50.pdf
Alles anbieten zu 1"-Standrohren, Schubstangen, Elastomeranschläge usw., Adjuster/Vorspanner usw. 200mm-Federn und kürzer mit k<0,79


----------



## fisch_x (31. August 2014)

Ich hab 2 Probleme lokalisiert: Schubstange + Spacer/Gummielemente und Federvorspannung.

Die Gabel hat original 35mm Federweg Stahlfeder und 5mm Gummi bei gutem Willen... Links ist oben, wo die Feder aufsitzt.




Den unteren Gummi hab ich zerschnitten, der Bottom Spacer ist raus. Sollte es meiner Meinung zum Durchschlagen kommen, reicht das halbe Gummielement für ein Kind auch. Im Foto ist noch ein anderer Gummi aus der Experimentierphase, den habe ich nicht eingebaut.




Die Schubstange ragt so mehr in das Standrohr hinein. Deshalb musste etwas an der Aufnahme oben getan werden. Selbst im Originalzustand war die Feder für ein Kinderfahrrad viel zu sehr vorgespannt, Negativfederweg gab es praktisch keinen. Das Element für Federvorspannung ist komplett rausgeflogen, die Verstellschraube abgesägt und abgedremmelt (die unteren Teile). Die Federaufnahme etwas kleiner gefeilt im Durchmesser, sie steckt in der Verschlußkappe drin und die Federvorspannung kann mit Unterlegescheiben o.ä. über einen Bereich von 3-4mm justiert werden, das ist gar nicht so wenig.




So sieht es zusammengebaut aus.




Mit diesen beiden Maßnahmen wird die Gabel kürzer, die Einbauhöhe sinkt wie gewünscht und sie hat einen echten Federweg von 55mm und nutzt den zur Verfügung stehenden Bereich der Standrohre aus. Die Einbauhöhe ist um 55mm größer als bei der Originalgabel.




Die Gabel funktioniert jetzt, hat Negativfederweg, und federt für einen 16kg-Zwerg. Das Losbrechmoment ist gut (niedrig), die Dämpfung könnte besser sein, die Feder progressiver, ist beides aber bauartbedingt Stahlfeder ohne Dämpfung. Die Gabel ist kürzer bzw. um nur so viel länger wie man es für den Federweg braucht.

Idealerweise wären die Standrohre 25mm kürzer, die Feder 25mm kürzer, der Federweg betrüge 45mm, die Rohre und die Gabelbrücke schlank und kinderradgerecht ohne die Klemmschrauben und schon käme eine ordentliche Federgabel raus, die mit der gleichen simplen Technik 1500 gr wiegen würde.

Bis jetzt sinne ich noch darüber, wie ich mit einen Tuning, das nichts gekostet hat, die Gabel so stark verbessern konnte. Die Konstrukteure bei RST müssen sich doch etwas gedacht haben, dass sie die Gabel so gebaut haben, denke ich. Aber ich komme nicht dahinter was sie sich gedacht haben, es sieht danach danach aus, dass sie sich nichts gedacht haben. Wahrscheinlich waren die Konstrukteure Rotstift und Controller zugange...


----------



## Roelof (31. August 2014)

Ich denke die konstruktöre haben primär nicht an Kinder gedacht...

Der schaft ist aus stahl, oder??


----------



## soil (20. Dezember 2014)

Danke Fisch x, die Gabel wollte ich auch mal zerlegen, um die 50mm wirklich rauszukitzeln.
Die Einbauhöhe soll aber die selbe bleiben, wie mache ich das?
Nubuk Bikes hat übrigens mannigfaltige Ersatzteile, u.a. auch weichere Federn. Ich habe da Elastomere (auch von RST) gekauft und zunächst provisorisch eingesetzt, hat die 130g der Stahlfeder praktisch 0 gesetzt und funktioniert erstmal gut.
U.a. werde ich einfach noch Gabelöl einfüllen, um die Gabel noch fluffiger zu machen. Wenn es suppt, kommen einfach Lizard Skinz drüber. Eine Dämpfung wäre wirklich toll. Vielleicht kann man sich selber was bauen. Ich google mal Dämpfer.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (2. Januar 2015)

Gutes Neues Jahr euch allen erst einmal,

bei den Modifikationen bitte darauf achten, dass die Gabel (genauer die Gabelkrone) nicht zu weit zum Reifen durchfedert.
Deswegen ist die CAPA auch aufgebaut wie sie ist, um die EN Norm zu erfüllen.
Eine Gabelkrone muss demnach 6.4mm Abstand zum Reifen haben - da die Gabel sehr viel in Fahrrädern zum Einsatz kommt, die noch mit Schutzblechen ausgestattet sind, macht es leider nötig, die Durchschlagspuffer so anzuordnen...

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## soil (3. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Info! Dafür gibt es also auch dafür eine Norm, ja? Müssen die auch Federgabeln für Erwachsene erfüllen? Bemerkenswert ist allerdings, dass die Erfüllung der Norm zulasten des angegebenen Federwegs geht! 5cm werden nämlich auch bei Durchschlag nicht erreicht. Ansonsten wirklich gut funktionierende Gabel, insbesondere für den Preis.

edit: 6,4mm oder 6,4cm?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (7. Januar 2015)

Guten Abend Soil,

es sollten 1/4" = 6.4mm Platz zwischen Reifen und Gabelkrone vorhanden sein wenn die Gabel voll komprimiert ist.
Dies steht so auch in der Bedienungsanleitung für unsere Gabeln.

Gruß Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## tschibber (14. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich habe für meinen Sohnemann ebenfalls eine Capa T20 gekauft, mit der Absicht, das Ding etwas zu "tunen" (kürzen und etwas weicher machen...).
Beim öffnen der Gabel bin ich aber schon auf die ersten Schwierigkeiten gestossen...die unteren Imbusschrauben lassen sich nicht lösen, resp. das Innenleben dreht mit den Schrauben mit ...
Wie kann ich die kontern?
Welche Feder ist verbaut (Federkonstante?)


----------



## Christian66 (14. August 2015)

Mit einem Spanngurt ordentlich zusammenspannen, dann geht das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (14. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

von oben mit langem T-Inbus Schlüssel (300mm) die Schrauben im Inneren gegenhalten.
Ggf. müssen Abdeckkappen und Federn heraus.
Sind in der Regel 5mm Inbus Schrauben, gibt ältere RST Gabeln (auch die ML Gabeln) mit 4mm Inbus Köpfen im Inneren.

Ein schönes WE, Gruß Stephan vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## gasgas03 (25. April 2018)

Meine Tochter ist seit letztem Samstag nun auch eine stolze Besitzerin eines Scott Voltage jr20. Das Bike hat ebenfalls die Capa 20 verbaut.

Also gleich mal den Umbau der Dämpfergummis wie von fisch_x beschrieben gemacht. Anstatt aber den Federvorspanner anzupassen habe ich eine Feder mit der Länge 175mm eingebaut. Die habe ich aus einer alten RST381 Gabel. Gibt es aber auch in verschiedenen Härten für ca. 6 € zu kaufen.

Nach diesem Umbau ist die Gabel von der Federseite perfekt. Schon durch das Bikegewicht federt die Gabel ca. 5mm ein.

So kann also für kleines Geld die Gabel deutlich verbessert werden.


----------



## SOX (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo gasgas03
kannst Du mal sagen, welche Feder du bei welchem Körpergewicht verbaut hast? 

Danke


----------



## gasgas03 (26. Juni 2019)

Grüß Dich,

ich schraub die Gabel mal auf und schau ob die Feder eine Markierung hat.

Gruß Oli


----------



## gasgas03 (28. Juni 2019)

So, hab mal die Feder ausgebaut, leider ist kein Farbcode zu sehen.


----------



## nalsarac (13. Januar 2020)

Hab meinem buben eine capa ins 20er gesteckt. Die originalfeder mußte weichen, zu hart für seine 19kg fahrergewicht. Der federweg von angegebenen 50mm, ist nicht zu erreichen!! Die gabel läuft im neuzustand trocken....ALSO EINE SCH...GABEL!
Abilfe:
Gabel komplett zerlegt, anschläge an den zugstangen entfernt, gabel komplett geschmiert/service, in die tauchrohre eine kleine menge öl gefüllt.
Eine weichere normfeder (ebay) verbaut.
200x20,5x2,5.
Das ergebnis ist bemerkenswert!
60mm echter federweg, sag von 15mm bei 19 kg fahrergewicht.eigendämpfung ist ausreichend. Er drückt die gabel im stand alleine rein, das ging vorher niemals! Mein bube rockt die stufen runter und hat das grinsen im gesicht. Jetzt hat er verstanden wofür eine federgabel da ist.
Die bikepark saison kann kommen, er freut sich auf den Klinovec!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (13. Januar 2020)

nalsarac schrieb:


> Hab meinem buben eine capa ins 20er gesteckt. Die originalfeder mußte weichen, zu hart für seine 19kg fahrergewicht. Der federweg von angegebenen 50mm, ist nicht zu erreichen!! Die gabel läuft im neuzustand trocken....ALSO EINE SCH...GABEL!
> Abilfe:
> Gabel komplett zerlegt, anschläge an den zugstangen entfernt, gabel komplett geschmiert/service, in die tauchrohre eine kleine menge öl gefüllt.
> Eine weichere normfeder (ebay) verbaut.
> ...



Hallo Nalsarac,

danke für das coole Projekt-Update.

Die CAPA Gabel leidet ein wenig unter dem extremen Preisdruck - ein Deutscher Facharbeiter hat einen Stundenlohn welcher den Einstandspreis dieser Gabel bei weitem übersteigt; aber wir müssen testen, entwickeln, einkaufen, produzieren, haben ein ganzes QC Prozedere im Background. 

Nichts dsto trotz gibt es bei uns in der Massenproduktion auf jeden Fall Verbesserungspotential, die Schmierung ist ein gar nicht so einfach anzupackendes Thema: nach dem Einpassen der Buchsen auf Toleranz, muss die Gabel per Dorn (und vordefinierter Fettmange) die richtige Fettpackung erhalten; dies ist immer eine schwierige Abwägung, noch dazu braucht man eine Universalläsung da bis hin zur 29er Gabel viele verschiedene Gabelmodelle über die Fertigungsstrasse laufen. Der Dorn selber ist quasi eine Fettspritze, welche in alle Richtungen Fett-Auslässe besitzt.
Ein Öl setzen wir bei unseren Gabeln zur Schmierung nie ein - man müsste sämtliche Gabel Tauchriohreinheiten auf Dichtigkeit prüfen, geschlitzte Buchsen einbauen, Dichtungen oben verändern & die Verschaubungen an den Kolbenstangen mit Schneidringen, Dichtungen o.ä. ausstatten; dann würden aber alle wieder mit langem Gesicht da stehen dass die Gabel "so teuer" sei...

Die Gabel ist nicht sehr weich abgestimmt falls nicht mit weicher Feder bestellt wird vom Hersteller - ein Großteil der 20" Gabeln landet leider in Dreirädern & Transporträdern, da hat man mit der Standard-Abstimmung mehr Spaß; ab Werk, etwa in den Kinderbike von GHOST & Eightshot etc., haben wir eine weiche Feder (über dem Warn-Sticker) steht dann "soft setup", damit funktioniert die Gabel butterweich.

Der Federweg ist in der Tat so eine Sache - dank unseren normierten DIN ISO Test Verfahren, wird die Gabel im statischen Testblock mit 2.000N für eine Minute belastet (es gibt ja sogar einen sinnfreien Zugtest). Dann darf diese Gabel natürlich nicht über die Werksspezifikation hinaus komprimierbar sein, also die 50mm - und, ja, ein Kind wird nie diese über 200kg auf den Lenker stemmen können. Dennoch können wir und nicht über die gesetzliche Vorlage hinweg setzen und die Gabel so modifizieren, dass auch eben dieser Endanschlag kindgerecht funktioniert 

Also, was *theoretisch* *easy* umzusetzen ist, hat so seine Ecken und Kanten in der Praxis - ich werde auf jeden Fall das Feedback nichts desto trotz mitnehmen nach China und bin ja auch immer beteiligt in Sachen Verbesserungsvorschlägen in Bezug auf Produktion aber auch dem Produkt selber.

Dennoch: mit wenigen Handgriffen kann man unsere gabeln problemlos auf ein Niveau bringen, welches auch mir als Perfektionisten genügen würde.

Chees, Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## nalsarac (13. Januar 2020)

Vielen dank.
Es gibt so viele kinderfahrräder mit federgabeln, ist da wirklich kein markt da, ihre gabeln zu verbessern und als hochwertig in kinderbikes zu vertreiben.
Wie gsagt, ich schraube selber und fahre/fuhr rennen, ich durchschaue die technik und kanns optimieren. Aber der unbegabte wird ,aufgrund des geschreies des kindes, die gabel wegwerfen, weil er das potential der gabel gar nicht erfassen kann.
Man hört mehr gemecker als gutes über diese gabeln, liest man im foren!
Trotzdem, für mich , eine ausreichend gute gabel, jetzt.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (13. Januar 2020)

Wir haben ja noch ganz andere Gabeln im Programm, die SPEX etwa ist eine spezielle 20" Kids Gabel, liegt aber auch im Preisbereich eines kompletten (Einsteiger-)Kinderrades.









						Eurobike 2019: Early Rider – Kinder-Hardtails und -Fullies für Trail bis Bikepark - MTB-News.de
					

Die Kinderbike-Marke Early Rider präsentiert neue Bikes für Kids – vom 12"-Laufrad bis hin zum 24"-Fully für den Bikepark sind viele Raw-Boliden dabei, die Kinderherzen höher schlagen lassen sollten. Hier sind die Infos!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Eltern knausern beizeiten da das Kind so schnell raus wächste, bedenken aber nicht dass der Aufwand genau der selbe ist wie wenn man ein "großes Fahrrad" baut, nur eben weniger Stahl, Alu, Magnesium etc. braucht.

Traurige Realität für die Zulieferer: man muss alles kastrieren um auf den "vom Markt" gewünschten Preis zu kommen.
Wie schon in einem anderen Thread benannt: leider ist den meistern Menschen der Geldbeutel wichtiger als die Performance.

Aber - wie gesagt - mit ein paar handgriffen passt die Gabel; man braucht ja auch nicht die Hardware an unseren Gabeln umbauen oder wirklich zu verbessern: es sind ein paar kleine Prozentpunkte hier und da, das Resultat ist auf jeden Fall unterm Strich positiv.

PS.: ich freue mich mal auf Bikepark Bilder vom getunten Rad 

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Commandofon (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo *@RST_Europe_Team,*

könntet Ihr mir sagen, was für eine Feder bei der Capa T 20" verbaut ist. Ich habe eine gelabelte von Ghost (kato 2.0) Ich suche eine weichere Feder.
Also welche Abmessungen und Federhärte hat sie?
In der Ersatzteilliste sieht es so aus, als eine 0,79 verbaut ist? Bringt es viel, eine 0,59 einzubauen?
Oder, ist die bei ca 20kg Fahrergewicht noch zu stramm? Ich suche eine Feder, die bei den 20kg schon im Stand leicht eintaucht, da die Gabel schon sehr lang ist. Evtl. könnte man dann auch den oberen Dämpfer kürzen, der im Standrohr sitzt und ja nur die Gabel vor dem oberen Anschlag schützt. Den unteren Dämpfer überlege ich dann auch zu kürzen, die gabel wird bei 20kg ja eh nie unten anschlagen.
Oder gibt es kürzere Dämpfergummis von RST.
Ich habe den Spacer rausgenommen, um mehr Federweg zu erhalten. Wäre es sinnvoll den Spacer durchzutrennen, um eine Scheibe zu erhalten, die dann zwischen Dämpfer und Gabelrohr den Dämpfer schützt?

Danke
Grüße
Micha


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. Juli 2020)

Hallo Micha,

also die Anfrage wo man bei unserer Gabel die Säge ansetzen kann an den hersteller zu richten ist schon ein wenig skuril 
Grundsätzlich ist diese so konzipiert dass auch bei den manchmal recht praxisfernen ISO Test (statisch Last = Druck 2.000N) mit maximal zulässigem Reifen (die Breite ist das ausschlaggebende Kriterium) und Schutzblech nie voll in die Knie geht.
Bestes Beispiel ist immer noch maximal-Last, z.B. nach einem Sprung / in einer Kompression = zumeist maximale Geschwindigkeit... sollte dann der Reifen soweit Richtung (Gabel-)Krone eintauchen dass er letztere tuschiert, dann ist i.d.R. ein schwerer Unfall vorprogrammiert.

Da die Kindergabeln werden dazu auch noch gerne in sehr speziellen Vehikeln verbaut (etwa Liegerad & Lastenrad), somit müssen wir hier unbedingt safe sein. Man sollte dazu sagen, dass auch ein solcher Einsatz von uns in keinster Weise abgesegnet ist - erfolgt von den meisten Herstellern in eigenem Ermessen.

Alles in allem: Modifiktation (Siehe Bedienungs-Anleitung) sind schlichtweg unerwünscht von unserer Seite, sämtliche Garantie- & Gewährleistungsansprüche erlöschen; wir wollen am liebsten gar nicht wissen was da so gebastelt wird!
Und so wünschen wir uns Verständnis für unsere Position.

Liebe Grüße Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Commandofon (17. Juli 2020)

Hi Stephan,

danke erstmal für die Rückmeldung.
ok, oben gab es nicht so harsche Kritik am Modifizieren.
Das mit dem Absägen war als Schutz für den Dämpfer gedacht. Warum der verbaut wurde, ist mir schleierhaft.
Ist die Gabel auf Anschlag, bleibt zwischen einem 2.2 Reifen (Reifenhöhe 5cm) ungefähr 8cm Platz zur Gabelbrücke. Ohne den Spacer gute 5cm. Da ist schon Luft zu den gegebenen 6,4mm.
Das Setup der Gabel ist leider so schlecht, dass hier einige versuchen, die Gabel abzustimmen.
Ist nun mal ein Unterschied, ob ich die in einen Lastenesel oder ein Kinderrad stecke.

Ich habe jetzt eine 0,59 Feder bestellt und werde berichten.

Ist mir schon klar, dass ich die Gewährleistung verliere


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (17. Juli 2020)

Servus Micha,

ich denke ich habe harscher geklungen als es gemeint war. Doch wissen wir alle um ein paar Verbesserungen (die sich mit der Materie auskennen) um ein Produkt "rund" zu machen.

Wer sich des Grundprinzips einer Teleskopgabel bewusst ist, wird wissen wo anzusetzen wäre wenn man denn ein Produkt ander konzipieren wollte...
Das Laufrad hängt an der Tauchrohreinheit - diese an den Kolbenstangen - und deren Länge definiert wie weit das Laufrad von der Gabelkrone weg federt.

Als (Gabel-)Hersteller muss man es allen Recht machen, i.d.R. werden Bikes um die Einbauhöhe der Gabeln herum konzipiert - somit kann mit unserem Produkt problemlos "gearbeitet werden" 
So gibt es genug Firmen die mit der CAPA 20 im "soft setup" problemlos zurecht kommen.

Der schlechte Lauf von Gabel im Allgemeinen wird nach einem kleinen Schmier-Service wesentlich besser; richtig gutes Fett macht aus so mancher mauen Gabel einen Musterknaben.

Und im Allgemeinen rate ich persönlich (nicht nur im Namen des Herstellers) gerne von Modifikationen ab, da ich darum weiss dass es leider viel zu viele Bastler (auch unter den vermeintlichen Könnern) gibt, die keine Ahnung haben von dem was sie da machen und mit haarstäubenden Modifikationen ankommen.

Und so hoffe ich dass hier alles erst mal passt.

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Commandofon (17. Juli 2020)

Hi Stephan,

hatte spontan geantwortet (besser: lesen - denken - antworten ).
Du hast natürlich recht mit Deinen Ausführungen.
Ratschläge für Hobbybastler vom Hersteller sind so ne Sache. (Gesichtspalme  )

Kannst Du mir denn sagen, was für eine Feder verbaut wurde in der Capa T 20" Version für das Ghost Kato 2.0 AL U 20 2017? Eine 0,79?
Die Feder dann auf eine 0,59 zu tauschen dürfte dann ja von Hersteller ok sein, oder?

Danke für die schnellen Reaktionen hier.

Grüße
Micha


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (17. Juli 2020)

Hi Micha,

wenn die Federgabel nicht mit einem kleinen Sticker "soft setup" veersehen ist, sollte die Standard Feder verbaut sein. Der Feder zu tauschen ist keine bauliche Veränderung in der Hardware welche sich auf Stabilität und Haltbarkeit des Produktes auswirkt.
Da wir alle Optionen auch getestet haben, gibt es (beim Einsatz von dafür frei gegebenen RST Ersatzteilen) ein ganz klares Ok von uns.

PS.: alles gut, eigentlich freue ich mich über brauchbare / konstruktive Kritik am Produkt, denn nur so kann man etwas erschaffen was am Markt wirklich gebraucht und gerne eingesetzt wird.

Liebe Grüße aus dem so langsam sonnigen Stuttgart.

Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Commandofon (17. Juli 2020)

nein, kein Sticker drauf. Ich probiere dann mal die 0,59.

So, jetzt zur konstruktiven Kritik. 
Ich habe gerade nochmal alle Dämpfer und Spacer ausgebaut. Die Standrohrlänge reicht schon aus, dass der Reifen zur Gabelbrücke min. 15mm Platz hat (beim 20x2.00 Rigepac Impac (OEM) Reifen). Standrohr liegt im Tauchrohr nackt auf. Bleibt natürlich nicht so, dient nur als Test.
Der Spacer legt den Schwerpunkt nur unnötig nach oben und verkürzt den Federweg.
Die Gabel mit 60-70mm Federweg zu verkaufen, wäre ja auch ein Wettbewerbsvorteil.
Das "Soft Setup" gab's dann wohl erst in den nachfolgenden Baujahren.

Grüße aus dem verregneten Düsseldorf.
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

